# Taurus PT 111 Millenium



## BamBAMMM

To buy or not to buy? 

I was at a gun show today looking to buy my first handgun, and I stumbled upon this gun. I just wanted people's opinion on this gun. I've heard a lot good/bad things about Taurus, but for the price, is it a good buy for a first timer?


----------



## Randall Donahoo

I have 2 Taurus handguns: a PT145 and a snubby 650 in 357 mag. I think both are great. Incredible bargains, actually. I've thought about looking at a PT111.... I'd love a light titanium version!


----------



## cncguns

I own a PT111 and love it...
It's my primary carry and I've put thousands of rounds down range almost without issue(It doesn't seem to like Wolf ammo) But any other round functions flawlessly...


----------



## ignantmike

my brother own's one and we shot it today.....loved it....big time.....put about 175 round's through it with some 147gr. hollow point's....no jam's at all....shot great at 21 feet.....didn't shoot it father today.....not crazy about the 2 dot sight's.....kinda wierd...but got used to it....the mag's for the gun are hard to load all 12 round's in.....but he bought a loader for it which made it nice and easy.....the butler creek loader....well worth the money....both the loader and the gun......:smt033


----------



## prodigy215

I just bought the Taurus PT 111 Millenium yesterday. Whats the best kind of brand bullets you would recommend for this gun? Thanks alot.


----------



## quickstarr

What is the price range for the PT111 9mm...? im interested in getting one.
I like the look and the reviews, now I just need to go and size one up!


----------



## prodigy215

quickstarr said:


> What is the price range for the PT111 9mm...? im interested in getting one.
> I like the look and the reviews, now I just need to go and size one up!


I bought it at the gun shop for $350 brand new. To me it is a very good handgun especially for the price! I just love the size and the accuracy of it.


----------



## DrSharkey

The PT111 Millennium Pro was my first handgun (got it right before Christmas). Paid $329 for it, new. During the first 100 or so rounds I had a couple of misfires. After that, nothing but sweet shooting.

Right now, I'm burning thru some Christmas Winchester White Box 115g ammo. It seems a bit smokey when fired, but I clean my gun after every trip to the range, so I figure it doesn't really matter.

Go ahead and get it. I think you'll like it! 

As for the difficulty loading the magazine, at first I couldn't get more than 10 in at a time. However, I kept each magazine loaded in my safe, and after a few days, the spring loosened up and now I can get all 12 in with no problem.


----------



## glockster17

*Hmmmmmm*

I'm not big fan of taurus, not at all. I owned 1 in the past, the PT-111 in fact and had it fall apart on me. I'll admit this was a few years back so maybe they have improved their quality, I don't know.
Anyway my experience was not good with them, that may be just me or a 1 time thing but here is my thoughts on a few things to concider with a carry gun.

Does that Manufacture have any Goverment contracts? Do any Law Enforcment Agencies carry that gun, or a model the manufacture makes?
I kind of feel that if the gun was affordable and reliable it would be used by someone. I maybe wrong but I don't know of any agency that issues Taurus or even approves it for off duty carry. If I am I would love to know who.
Ruger, Smith & Wesson, Sig, HK, Glock, Springfield, all used somewhere or approved by some agency.
Me. I would save my money and invest just a little more in a proven firearm. The extra cost is definitly cheaper then a casket and probably less then your emergency room co-pay that you'll have if the gun fails on you in a crtical situation.
Thats my thinking.
Good luck and Enjoy whatever you decide, I'm just glad to see dedicated shooters out there.


----------



## Hoodie

cncguns said:


> I own a PT111 and love it...
> It's my primary carry and I've put thousands of rounds down range almost without issue(It doesn't seem to like Wolf ammo) But any other round functions flawlessly...


Funny you say that, my friend bought one a couple months back and it had never jammed on him until recently!!! I had just given him some wolf 9mm cartridges i had and by the second clip it would jam every other shot!!! That was the first and i'm pretty sure the last time he's had problems with it!!! weird


----------



## macgulley

I just ordered a PT111 Millennium Pro. I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Bruce2604

glockster17 said:


> I'm not big fan of taurus, not at all. I owned 1 in the past, the PT-111 in fact and had it fall apart on me. I'll admit this was a few years back so maybe they have improved their quality, I don't know.
> Anyway my experience was not good with them, that may be just me or a 1 time thing but here is my thoughts on a few things to concider with a carry gun.
> 
> Does that Manufacture have any Goverment contracts? Do any Law Enforcment Agencies carry that gun, or a model the manufacture makes?
> I kind of feel that if the gun was affordable and reliable it would be used by someone. I maybe wrong but I don't know of any agency that issues Taurus or even approves it for off duty carry. If I am I would love to know who.
> Ruger, Smith & Wesson, Sig, HK, Glock, Springfield, all used somewhere or approved by some agency.
> Me. I would save my money and invest just a little more in a proven firearm. The extra cost is definitly cheaper then a casket and probably less then your emergency room co-pay that you'll have if the gun fails on you in a crtical situation.
> Thats my thinking.
> Good luck and Enjoy whatever you decide, I'm just glad to see dedicated shooters out there.


If you're so anti-Taurus, what are you doing in this section of the forum?

Let me guess, probably a crock (oops, Glock) bigot (forum name?) who likes to bash Taurus.

Who cares if LE carries them or not? I haven't seen any LE carrying 1911's or Kahrs.

For the one who initially inquired, get what fits your budget and you enjoy shooting. Every gun has its bad rap. I've perused Kahr, XD, Beretta, and more. Each forum has dissatisfied customers.


----------



## rldmharris14

macgulley said:


> I just ordered a PT111 Millennium Pro. I've heard good things about them.


macgulley, Just put first 100 rounds through my new gen 3 pt-111. Love it. 
Bunch of us from work shooting what we had, Glock and Taurus mostly, some long gun. Everybody liked shooting it.

FYI watch the thumb, only problem I had was thumb released the mag. used to full sized, will take a little relearning.


----------



## bdp2000

I've put a few hundred through mine over the last few months and I love it. 

It doesn't feel at tight or solid when I take it apart to clean it and put it back together as some higher end guns I've felt, but it always does its job. It is accutate, compact, and reliable. That is important to me.


----------



## propellerhead

My ex-wife shot my XDs and loved 'em. But she was on a budget so she got a PT-111. She hates the long trigger and now she wants to trade it in for an XD. 

I had a PT-145 and as much as I liked carrying a compact 45, I didn't like the long trigger. I sold it. 

The PTs don't have many aftermarket parts like the XDs and Glocks.


----------



## HandGunNewbie!

rldmharris14 said:


> FYI watch the thumb, only problem I had was thumb released the mag. used to full sized, will take a little relearning.


Awesome gun!...i love mine...use this grip and you will never again accidentally release your mag:






Bo


----------



## rldmharris14

HandGunNewbie!,
Thanks for the link. Looks like what I need, (right handed and left eye dominant).


----------



## HandGunNewbie!

Quite welcome...that grip has this 'Newb' shooting 3" groups at 10 yds...love this little gun as much as my XDm9.

Bo


----------



## RevDerb

Just put a PT-111 in layaway. I hope that it won't have to stay there long. I've been eying them for sometime and for some reason just like them. Haven't shot one yet but it sure felt good in my hand. Also just added a Glock 17 to the family. I'm hoping to find some ammo for it soon. ;-(


----------



## DevilsJohnson

*No need to snub them..they're fine*

I had one Millennium model a while back (PT140). I didn't really care for it after I bought it but it wasn't because it was a poor made weapon. It's a striker fired thing with me. I've bought a few over the years and I just like having a hammer more.If the overall design is your thing it will do what you want it to do. The one I owned was as accurate and maybe a little more than I expected.

I am one of those also that believes Taurus gets a bad rap from people that see them as not .."top shelf" enough compared to other models of similar design. Taurus has stepped up over the last several years to make a decent auto loader. If it feels well then it will be a decent and reliable weapon if properly cared for just like most anything else.


----------



## RevDerb

HandGunNewbie! said:


> Awesome gun!...i love mine...use this grip and you will never again accidentally release your mag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo


Good video. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## MPN17

By far one of favorite carry pistols, its a very accurate weapon even at 20 to 25 yards, It also has the double strike capabilty incase of a dud round, you dont have to rack the slide to eject the round, you can just keep pulling the trigger and about 80% of the time the dud round will fire. Its a great gun for the price and for the first timer


----------



## spaceba

I am ex military and a H&K freak just love those dang things. I have several even higher end 45s, but I have to say I held and closely looked @ a P111 G2 and I liked it very much!


----------



## BSolo

After seeing the G2, I want to move up. I love the PT-111, it has worked flawless for me, considered the PT-145, but went with Ruger Sr45, and now I think I am regretting it.


----------



## asm

I love my PT111 G2. I is my CCW. 100% reliable, easy to shoot, easy to conceal, accurate. And it is also great to practice at the range.


----------

